# BOQ - Bank of Queensland



## clowboy (13 February 2005)

Hey all,

Just looking fo some thoughts on BOQ.

Shareprice hasnt really done much over the last year and the banking sector looks to be running hot ATM.


----------



## Sea Dog (17 March 2005)

*Re: BOQ*

I bought into BOQ ( 1000 @ 10.87 ) in December 04 and they have gone south since altho' today they were trading at around 10.70 ) 

For me it was a toss up between BNB ( Babcock & Brown ) and BOQ - I
wish I had picked BNB instead !


----------



## DTM (17 March 2005)

*Re: BOQ*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Just looking fo some thoughts on BOQ.
> 
> Shareprice hasnt really done much over the last year and the banking sector looks to be running hot ATM.




BOQ was one that I had earmarked to go up at the beginning of the week.  Looked like it was reaching bottom and was due to head up.


----------



## laurie (31 December 2005)

*Re: BOQ*

This bank stock will be the one to watch in 2006 still undervalued in MHO making the right moves interstate.....I hold BOQ since 2001 expect also to see increased dividends

cheers laurie


----------



## michael_selway (1 January 2006)

*Re: BOQ*



			
				laurie said:
			
		

> This bank stock will be the one to watch in 2006 still undervalued in MHO making the right moves interstate.....I hold BOQ since 2001 expect also to see increased dividends
> 
> cheers laurie




moving interstate is very competitive, not too sure if it will turn out very good fro them or just ok


----------



## laurie (17 January 2006)

Well this little stock is the quite achiever quitely making it's way up to $20   

cheers laurie


----------



## michael_selway (17 January 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> Well this little stock is the quite achiever quitely making it's way up to $20
> 
> cheers laurie




do u think its a bit overvalued even with its current price? hard to say how successful its branch rollout is


----------



## laurie (17 January 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> do u think its a bit overvalued even with its current price? hard to say how successful its branch rollout is




Well Michael I will respond to that when it reaches $20 which then should answer your question   

cheers laurie


----------



## Stan 101 (3 July 2006)

BOQ had it's first major jump in some time today and for the life of me I can't find any info on why?

Anyone have any idea? I bought heavily just before ex and it's downgrade and it's been stagnant for sfor a couple of months...?

Any thoughts or info?


Cheers,


----------



## michael_selway (7 July 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> michael_selway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Laurie when do you approximate when that will be?   

Thx

MS


----------



## laurie (8 July 2006)

MS
When their interstate branch roll out is completed JMHO   

cheers laurie


----------



## MalteseBull (18 October 2006)

very undervalued is BOQ...

broke it's 52 week high today..

I am holding for the ex-div atm, but still worthwhile

EX-DIVIDEND date:

Final	30.00c	100	13 Nov, 06


----------



## MalteseBull (19 October 2006)

does anyone else agree that BOQ is the best performing bank stock atm considering it has broken its 52 week record and heading northwards?


----------



## YELNATS (19 October 2006)

Yes, BOQ has a very innovative franchising branch business model.


----------



## nioka (19 October 2006)

YELNATS said:
			
		

> Yes, BOQ has a very innovative franchising branch business model.



And it is still one bank where you can walk in off the street and get to see the bank manager. Wish they were here. I missed them when I shifted south.


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (7 March 2007)

Any thoughts on this ascending tri?


----------



## Dutchy3 (11 March 2007)

For current holders ... new highs might now be reasonably expected


----------



## Dutchy3 (12 March 2007)

Todays follow up action positive for those that entered on the open or current holders.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (13 March 2007)

Dutchy3 said:
			
		

> Todays follow up action positive for those that entered on the open or current holders.




Dutchy3,

Seeing the volume sell out yesterday indicates 2 things:
price to head down and consolidate around $15.50 - $15.20 area
or it is a sell off and it's on its way down from here.

Notice the gap to the left?


----------



## Dutchy3 (13 March 2007)

Hi Snake.

Indeed ... Looking at a weekly chart for BOQ I would not consider this a buy for me as it could actually be in a large distribution pattern stage 3.

Still if I did hold the last few days would be encouraging


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (13 March 2007)

Pays dividend 18th April. That's the extent of my fundamental analysis.


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (13 March 2007)

I bought 1000 @ 15.40 on the basis of it being an ascending triangle. A bit early, yes, buying during consolidation, but now I've set a stop loss at around 15.85, so unless it gaps down, it should be a profitable trade. 10% trailing stop.


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (14 March 2007)

Got stopped out today @ 15.90. Woo hoo! Profit.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 March 2007)

AnalysisParalysis said:
			
		

> Got stopped out today @ 15.90. Woo hoo! Profit.



Congratulations


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (15 March 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Congratulations




Thanks. It was an experiment in using a stop. First time for me. Problem is, the stock finished above my exit price, then went to 16.40 today.


----------



## bingk6 (19 March 2007)

Trading Halt ?? - Anybody know anything about it ??


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2007)

bingk6 said:
			
		

> Trading Halt ?? - Anybody know anything about it ??



Merger with BEN apparantly.


----------



## chops_a_must (25 March 2008)

Looked to have jagged an entry here.

As discussed with some people here, I'd been looking at it.

Cleared short term resistance, with respect to a fib point. Looking for a sharp rally from here for the next few weeks. Fingers crossed.

WBC is another I'll be looking at.


----------



## reece55 (25 March 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> Looked to have jagged an entry here.
> 
> As discussed with some people here, I'd been looking at it.
> 
> ...




Technicals are looking good here Chops, looks to have found support and now bounced, lets see how sharp the bounce is....

Fundamentally, still looks a little expensive to me, Queensland I think is going to struggle real estate wise, so their loan book could come under pressure in the next 2 - 3 years. So, it would be a momentum trade in my view and I would take bounce profits quickly.......

Cheers


----------



## ands (10 July 2008)

Anyone interested in this investment from BRED Banque Populaire, they lifted their stake to 10.48% as was announced today. Could it be more then just an investment (which is what the French Bank claims)?


----------



## Family_Guy (15 January 2009)

I posted this link in another thread about Suncorp, but i like BOQ because of it's lows. Lindsay Fox has and is further reducing his stake in the company and probably why the SP is a little low. Its been flagged as a future takeover target by a French Bank. I got a few shares yesterday in BOQ and wondered what people thought of this stock.

http://www.news.com.au/business/story/0,,24878435-462,00.html

"Funding issues, impaired loans and capital management are all creating a challenging environment for the sector and the regional banks in particular," he told BusinessDaily.

"In light of these pressures I think there will be further consolidation in the first half of 2009."

Queensland-based banks Suncorp and Bank of Queensland are viewed as the most likely takeover targets.

ANZ and NAB are expected to engage in a bidding war for the Suncorp franchise, while French bank BRED Banque Populaire is viewed as a potential acquirer of BoQ after building a 9 per cent stake last year.


----------



## tigerboi (23 January 2009)

Getting slammed with the linfox sell down, so a good opportunity later on for you guys that are into the bank stocks,looks like it will see sub $6 very soon..

see the chart of the linfox sell down


----------



## oldoz (2 February 2009)

*BOQ Bank of Queensland.*

Has anybody any thoughts on BOQ.It may have hit its low now then again it may keep going down do you think it maybe a buy at these prices.7.20+. thanks, .oldoz


----------



## tigerboi (2 February 2009)

*Re: BOQ Bank of Queensland.*



oldoz said:


> Has anybody any thoughts on BOQ.It may have hit its low now then again it may keep going down do you think it maybe a buy at these prices.7.20+. thanks, .oldoz




Wait til linfox finish selling out.got about 9m shares left to go...to buy a stake in AIO...it will go lower...tb


----------



## oldoz (4 February 2009)

tigerboi said:


> Wait til linfox finish selling out.got about 9m shares left to go...to buy a stake in AIO...it will go lower...tb




Thanks for that info. I wasnt aware of linfox involement you may have saved me a trip to the pawnbroker. I have been keeping a close eye on AIO for quite a long time I did hold a few sometime ago and did all right but by chance I sold before they dived. regards, oldoz


----------



## oldblue (4 February 2009)

I'd take a close look at BOQ's provisioning.

They are actually lightening up on provisions as a percentage of lending assets at a time when the majors are increasing. Seems a little risky to me but that's just IMO.


----------



## Gunlom (12 September 2009)

Have received retail entitlement offer and am undecided if I should participate.

I only have a small number of them, from when BOQ took offer HME (and before that when HME took over Statewest credit union) 

I took full advantage of ANZ SPP and have done fantatically with that, however anyone see the regionals bouncing back as much??

I think I'll wait till the last day before making a decision, any other holders thinking about it??


----------



## adrian1 (13 November 2009)

What do folks think of them at the moment?  I bought in at $8.50.  They seem to be on the way up again?


----------



## adrian1 (17 December 2009)

Apparently they are dropping the "QLD" part of their name early next year and making a bigger push into WA.   Not sure how they will fare though given their Storm Financial legal woes?


----------



## oldblue (17 December 2009)

adrian1 said:


> Apparently they are dropping the "QLD" part of their name early next year and making a bigger push into WA.   Not sure how they will fare though given their Storm Financial legal woes?




There's been no announcement to that effect but no doubt you have good reason for this statement?

They'll have to come up with something else though. "Bank of" just won't cut it!


----------



## notabclearning (12 January 2011)

http://www.thebull.com.au/articles/a/16819-seven-boq-branches-shut-in-qld.html

Share price hit hard. Good buying oppitunity?


----------



## mundey1 (7 July 2011)

I jumped in at $12.00 - now running around $8.00.  I would be grateful for your considered opinion as to whether they will EVER get back to 12 or 13 dollars?  Thanks for your help.  

Regards Adrian (Newbie)


----------



## Tysonboss1 (7 July 2011)

*Re: Bank of QLD*



mundey1 said:


> I jumped in at $12.00 - now running around $8.00.  I would be grateful for your considered opinion as to whether they will EVER get back to 12 or 13 dollars?  Thanks for your help.
> 
> Regards Adrian (Newbie)




Bank of queensland is not one the I watch, so I can't give you any specific details on that stock.

What I would suggest doing is going back to the analysis you conducted that lead you to believe the stock was worth $12 in the first place. If nothing has changed and your analysis is correct then yes the stock has a good chance of returning to that level.

Basically when you buy a share you are buying an ownership interest in the underlying company, Before you buy a share to hold as a longterm investment you need to work out how much the whole company is worth then divide that by the number of shares so you know how much each share is worth, then compare that to the market price.


----------



## Julia (7 July 2011)

Adrian, when you say you jumped in at $12, when did you do that, and what was your reason for buying BOQ then?
Did you buy other financials or for some reason specifically pick out BOQ?

What was your plan when you bought it?  Long term hold, or did you anticipate a quick profit?

All the banks seem to be suffering at present from the overall market malaise plus a fear of contagion from the mess in Europe, but BOQ (just having a quick look at the chart) has seen its SP drop more than the others.


----------



## nulla nulla (8 July 2011)

Julia said:


> All the banks seem to be suffering at present from the overall market malaise plus a fear of contagion from the mess in Europe, but BOQ (just having a quick look at the chart) has seen its SP drop more than the others.




Considered to be related to the exposure of the QLD Bank to flood effected Qld Mortgages. As the effected areas recover so will the mortgages and the bank share price. Sub $8.00 would have been a good entry price.


----------



## Poppasan (8 July 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> Considered to be related to the exposure of the QLD Bank to flood effected Qld Mortgages. As the effected areas recover so will the mortgages and the bank share price. Sub $8.00 would have been a good entry price.




I think short on this one at present, it is in a long term down trend, possibly going down toward previous lows to around the $7.65 mark, unless there is a break of trend confirmed at the $8.72 mark or above, I don't think is likely.
Poppasan


----------



## mundey1 (8 July 2011)

Thanks for the replies folks...my plan was for long term but my question remains..can anyone see them coming back to a $12/13 dollar level at some stage ie 1, 2 or 3 years?  Realise a bit of crystal ball stuff will be required...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 July 2011)

mundey1 said:


> Thanks for the replies folks...my plan was for long term but my question remains..can anyone see them coming back to a $12/13 dollar level at some stage ie 1, 2 or 3 years?  Realise a bit of crystal ball stuff will be required...




If they became a takeover play they would be up there one minute later.

All banks are in a longer term sideways trend, and BOQ would be the last to move up imo, as there are more attractive bank stocks with less baggage that would provide a more secure expectation of return in the future.

gg


----------



## Tysonboss1 (8 July 2011)

mundey1 said:


> Thanks for the replies folks...my plan was for long term but my question remains..can anyone see them coming back to a $12/13 dollar level at some stage ie 1, 2 or 3 years?  Realise a bit of crystal ball stuff will be required...




The question I would be asking is Based on it's current price when you factor in yield and prospects for growth over time would it be an ok investment. if the answer is yes, then why sell it, regardless of your purchase price.

It sounds like you don't have much experiance or knowledge, So you shouldn't be trying to pick stocks till you have some better training.

If longterm investing is your stratergy do some reading on value investing, if trading is your thing take some time to learn the skills you need for that. 

Otherwise you are just gambling.


----------



## nulla nulla (8 July 2011)

Poppasan said:


> I think short on this one at present, it is in a long term down trend, possibly going down toward previous lows to around the $7.65 mark, unless there is a break of trend confirmed at the $8.72 mark or above, I don't think is likely.
> Poppasan





Looks like BOQ investors think differently. Go boq for holders.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 July 2011)

Well caught nulla,

It does like to riff up $1 at a time quickly, look at early 2011 and again this month.

gg


----------



## billv (12 August 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> Looks like BOQ investors think differently. Go boq for holders.




It closed $7.47 today


----------



## nulla nulla (13 August 2011)

At these levels it has a 7% fully franked yield. Also the price has been pushed down again to just above the GFC lows of March 2009. 




IMO the share price is bloody ridiculous at this level. Queenslanders will rebuild after the floods and sort their finances, they are unlikley to default on their mortgages in any material numbers. I see boq recovering in the short to medium term to more than $9.00
As always dyor, what would i know.


----------



## dutchie (13 August 2011)

Be true to your stops.


----------



## mundey1 (15 March 2012)

This stock is really in the doldrums.....can anybody see any light at the end of my gloomy tunnel?  Cheers


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 March 2012)

mundey1 said:


> This stock is really in the doldrums.....can anybody see any light at the end of my gloomy tunnel?  Cheers




$91m Loss announced today.

Raising $450m dollars, but gave a 26c dividend today. Crazy stuff.

The real problem with BOQ is not loss of value in housing or defaults on mortgages but loss of value in commercial property in Queensland due to poor investment because of floods and poor confidence under the ALP both federal and state.

I will buy BOQ when it stabilises at $4.50.

Interesting times for this stock.

gg


----------



## notting (5 June 2012)

BOQ becomes first bank to cut rates 
Then all the share holders cut their throats.


----------



## wayneL (18 October 2012)

The first loss by an Australian bank in twenty years...


----------



## prawn_86 (18 October 2012)

wayneL said:


> The first loss by an Australian bank in twenty years...




Yeh i saw that. Is it the first sign of things to come, or a once of?


----------



## Julia (18 October 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Yeh i saw that. Is it the first sign of things to come, or a once of?




I don't like their franchise model.  Gives too much leeway to individual branch owner/managers.
They may also be suffering at present because of their involvement in the Storm Financial debacle.


----------



## nulla nulla (19 October 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> At these levels it has a 7% fully franked yield. Also the price has been pushed down again to just above the GFC lows of March 2009.
> 
> View attachment 44012
> 
> ...




Looks like the only thing I got right back then was "As always dyor, what would I know." 

The CEO was on Business last night talking about the present and the future for BOQ. He made the point that they are tightening procedures and it reflected in the second half being profitable (but obviously not enough to wipe out the losses for the first half). 
I read somewhere that the main problem they faced was the drop in property prices in the South East of Qld and an over exposure to development in this area. That would be the Goald Coast area wouldn't it?


----------



## Julia (19 October 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> Looks like the only thing I got right back then was "As always dyor, what would I know."
> 
> The CEO was on Business last night talking about the present and the future for BOQ. He made the point that they are tightening procedures and it reflected in the second half being profitable (but obviously not enough to wipe out the losses for the first half).
> I read somewhere that the main problem they faced was the drop in property prices in the South East of Qld and an over exposure to development in this area. That would be the Goald Coast area wouldn't it?



Not just the Gold Coast.  Coastal developments north of Brisbane have taken a real beating:  down about 25% where I live.  New estates just dead.  Display homes getting no one through them.


----------



## bailx (10 April 2013)

*Virgin Money sold to Bank of Queensland*

*"The Bank of Queensland has come under fire for encouraging gambling"?
*
"The Bank of Queensland paid $40 million for the Virgin Money brand."!

** *"Business day"*

Richard Branson is selling his Australian Virgin Money business to Bank of Queensland for $40 million, three years after vowing to take on the big banks through his personal finance arm.

The regional lender said on Wednesday it would snap up exclusive rights to Virgin's brand in Australia, which has over 150,000 credit card, insurance and superannuation customers.
BOQ will pay $30 million of the deal price in its own stock and about $10 million in cash. It will receive exclusive use of Virgin's brand in Australia for up to 40 years.
The lender will also pay Mr Branson's company a royalty, and Virgin Group will get a seat on the board of Bank of Queensland.
The deal is the latest chapter in Virgin Money's long-running attempt to grab a bigger slice of the financial services market in Australia, after previous tie-ups with Westpac and Macquarie Bank failed to deliver.
_
*"With that been announced, it made me wonder what is BOQ going to do with all that Virgin money"?*

BOQ's managing director, Stuart Grimshaw said the deal would give the bank a greater chance to sell financial products to a wider range of customers.
“It will enable us to sell BOQ-manufactured banking products marketed under the Virgin Money Australia brand to customers who would be unlikely to walk into one of our branches, and provides a low risk, high potential entry point into online funds management distribution with an established brand," Mr Grimshaw said in a statement.
Mr Branson said Australia remained "one of Virgin's most important markets."
“I am excited that, in partnership with BOQ, we will be able to develop more leading products and distribute them even more widely, so many new customers will get to experience the benefits of Virgin Money," he said in a statement.

*"Sounds like good news for BOQ. But how will it travel"? "What happens to virgin Money"? ( Investment)?*

Brian Bissaker, the previous head of Colonial First State, ( choice ) will become chief executive of Virgin Money Australia.
BOQ said Virgin Money Australia was a loss-making business because it was still in a start-up phase.
It comes after Mr Branson relaunched Virgin Money in Australia with financial backing from Citi in 2010, vowing to take on the big banks.
Citi will continue to provide the "white label" credit cards under the deal with BOQ – the US bank also provides BOQ's credit cards.
Virgin previously developed plans to take on the home loan market with Macquarie, which took a 10 per cent stake in Virgin Money's Australian operations 2005.
But these plans fell apart during the global financial crisis and Macquarie sold its stake back to the British parent company.
And in 2007, Virgin ended a partnership with Westpac on credit cards due to growing competition between the rivals' brands.
In early trade Bank of Queensland shares were down 0.7 per cent, to $9.59.

*"Wow quite an investment from BOQ..But can it put it all to its greater advantage and capitalise?*_


----------



## Julia (10 October 2013)

Positive reaction to BOQ's annual results today, SP up about 7%:  dividend up 12%.


----------



## skc (10 October 2013)

Julia said:


> Positive reaction to BOQ's annual results today, SP up about 7%:  dividend up 12%.




Definitely a strong positive reaction. The headline results were in line with consensus and from a broker's view, of high quality. It's had a strong run up since the market update mid August and a new 3 year high today.

I am still dirty at myself for not buying on the open.


----------



## 13ugs13unny (10 October 2013)

Julia said:


> Positive reaction to BOQ's annual results today, SP up about 7%:  dividend up 12%.




inside business interview with Alan kohler was interesting food for thought from 8min.45sec

http://www.abc.net.au/insidebusiness/content/2013/s3863200.htm

who knows in a year or 2 time


----------



## Julia (10 October 2013)

From today's "Business Spectator":
http://www.businessspectator.com.au...il&utm_content=453308&utm_campaign=pm&modapt=


----------



## Boggo (11 October 2013)

skc said:


> Definitely a strong positive reaction. The headline results were in line with consensus and from a broker's view, of high quality. *It's had a strong run up since the market update mid August* and a new 3 year high today.
> 
> I am still dirty at myself for not buying on the open.




Quite correct 
Unfortunately I didn't take the full calculated volume at the time.


----------



## Julia (18 November 2013)

BOQ presently up 11c while the XJO and XAO are well down.  I can't see any news for BOQ.  Anyone heard anything in particular?


----------



## pixel (18 November 2013)

Julia said:


> BOQ presently up 11c while the XJO and XAO are well down.  I can't see any news for BOQ.  Anyone heard anything in particular?




I haven't heard anything funnymental, but the recovery doesn't surprise me either:
On the 7th, they went ex-div 30cFF; under normal circumstances, such a dividend is quickly forgotten. I reckon that's the case for BOQ, and they're simply resuming their pre-div move North.


----------



## Country Lad (18 November 2013)

pixel said:


> I haven't heard anything funnymental, but the recovery doesn't surprise me either:




 Nor me.  BOQ fell off the rails somewhat and was completely out of favour for quite a while, so the market no doubt wanted to see some tangible improvement.  An easy way to see which banks have been in favour is to see how well they have recovered since the 2007 high.

CBA is 126% of the 2007 high
WBC   110%
ANZ    102%
NAB     77% (my least favourite and in my view the worst managed bank over the past 15 years)
BOQ     64%
BEN      62%, with some real problems.

BOQ has been getting its act together and I am happy with their recovery strategy, as obviously the market is as well.

I arrived a bit early and was stopped out for a loss but but came back in at the next break.

I think today is a combination of technical triggers and people having absorbed the recovery strategy document. 

There are many technical indicators, even the Guppy CBL has come in to play.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## skc (18 November 2013)

Julia said:


> BOQ presently up 11c while the XJO and XAO are well down.  I can't see any news for BOQ.  Anyone heard anything in particular?




Bell Potter increased BOQ's price target from $11.65 to $13 is the only news I've read today on BOQ. Whether that is responsible for the outperformance is anyone's guess.


----------



## Julia (18 November 2013)

skc said:


> Bell Potter increased BOQ's price target from $11.65 to $13 is the only news I've read today on BOQ. Whether that is responsible for the outperformance is anyone's guess.



That might well be at least the initial spur, then it has gathered its own momentum.
Thanks for other comments also.


----------



## sparfarkle (26 November 2013)

Hi All
Just wondering if anyone has any ideas on BOQ's massive volume spike and underperformance today.
AGM tomorrow but so what???

Sparf


----------



## telefomin (7 February 2014)

I hold BOQ in my super fund but recently it has been struggling- more so than many other stocks.  Seems to on a downward spiral.

Any thoughts others are willing to share would be welcome.


----------



## skc (7 February 2014)

telefomin said:


> I hold BOQ in my super fund but recently it has been struggling- more so than many other stocks.  Seems to on a downward spiral.
> 
> Any thoughts others are willing to share would be welcome.




It looks like it is simply moving inline with other listed banks so the decline doesn't appear to be company specific. 
It did go up 50%+ in 12 months prior.

Just making an observation - I am not saying whether it will or won't keep falling.


----------



## telefomin (7 February 2014)

Thanks skc.  I thought BOQ was/is really struggling recently in comparison to other banks.  Thinking of down sizing at least.


----------



## clayton4115 (10 February 2014)

telefomin said:


> Thanks skc.  I thought BOQ was/is really struggling recently in comparison to other banks.  Thinking of down sizing at least.




looking at the charts on BOQ looks like this has lost upward momentum, similar to Bendigo, Westpac and Suncrap.


----------



## sir elements (11 April 2014)

What are peoples thoughts post trading halt?


----------



## Julia (11 April 2014)

They are buying Investec Bank's professional finance and asset finance and leasing business.
This link will explain it:
https://www.businessspectator.com.a...services/bank-queensland-lifts-h1-cash-profit


----------



## Apokolips (25 April 2014)

Good opportunity to buy in now, after a neutral response to the dividend price - showing good signs of growth. I bought in for 2,000 shares today. Good shout.


----------



## Julia (25 April 2014)

Apokolips said:


> Good opportunity to buy in now, after a neutral response to the dividend price - showing good signs of growth. I bought in for 2,000 shares today. Good shout.



I've just taken up their 3 for 26 offer at $10.75 (to fund the Investec acquisition).


----------



## piggybank (25 April 2014)

Apokolips said:


> Good opportunity to buy in now, after a neutral response to the dividend price - showing good signs of growth. I bought in for 2,000 shares today. Good shout.




Hi Apokolips,

Having read your 5 posts today, they all appear to be in the disguise of "ramping" up those stocks. So would you please be as kind as to tell us how you bought these stocks "today" when the ASX stock exchange is closed 

If you want to have street cred in this forum, then hopefully you wouldn't mind showing us your purchase receipt for the 2,000 BOQ shares.

Thanking you in advance of your reply.
PB


----------



## Muschu (11 July 2014)

Rather a quiet thread lately.

BOQ seems to be (relatively) having a bit of a struggle to maintain its SP this past week.  I seem to have more questions than answers but wonder if this is partially a reflection of a preference by most for the big 4. As I post BOQ is down while CBA et al are up .....

Just curious.

(I do hold BOQ and 2 of the big fellas..)


----------



## Julia (11 July 2014)

Muschu, I also hold BOQ and a couple of the big four.  BOQ tends to be more volatile than the others, not sure why.   I don't worry about it.  It's still one of my most profitable stocks.


----------



## Faramir (11 July 2014)

I want to buy BOQ but I still have not worked out what is a good price? It is on my watchlist since late April and it has been going sideways between $12 to approx $13. Maybe I am waiting for a 'correction' in the general market that may never happen. I wish I was monitoring stocks last year. I would have picked it up last year.

I wrote an article about Five Criteria of Quality Stocks:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28300

BOQ definitely satisfied the five criteria listed. I agreed with AFR article when they stated that BOQ satisfied the five criteria of quality. Since I am a beginner, I am only just starting to learn what these criteria are. I watched interviews by BOQ's CEO. Their accounts look good. I haven't brought yet because I want to spend more time to study BOQ amongst my other hopefuls. In May this year, there were some good opportunities but I 'procrastinated'. 

Have I missed the boat? (again!) Maybe one day I will get a chance. I have a 'gut feeling' (i.e. no proper analysis but just guess work) that opportunity will be very soon.


----------



## coolcup (12 July 2014)

Faramir said:


> a 'correction' in the general market that may never happen.




Be patient mate. Corrections will always occur. Volatility may seem low at the moment but it will return. Be disciplined about your entry price - form a view on what price you are comfortable to invest and stick to it. When we are not invested, we tend to focus on the gains everyone else is making. The fear of missing out, in my view, is one of the more dangerous traps in investing. Good luck.


----------



## Julia (14 August 2014)

SP down 1.46% today on news that Stuart Grimshaw is leaving.  Very short notice.



> BOQ today
> announced
> Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer Stuart Grimshaw has
> resigned to pursue a new non
> ...




BOQ has done well under Mr Grimshaw.  Sorry to see him go.


----------



## ukulele (7 April 2016)

Wow no reply since August 2014?

Today's report looked ok, probably on the weaker side. Any other smarter fundamental guys care to break it down a bit more? Yield is great at these prices; assuming the same div next time.


----------



## Knobby22 (7 April 2016)

At first glance looks pretty good.
No reduction in interest margin is better than the competitors.
Increased dividend, another thing the big banks are struggling with.
Cost vs income is improving. 

Don't own at present but will show some interest.

The company is in a negative trend over the long term so I think it is likely that the price might drop back over the near term. Also there are fears of an Australian recession acting on bank sentiment. Good result though.


----------



## ukulele (8 April 2016)

Yesterdays price action to me indicates that the market did not like the result. At best it was perceived as indifferent. Still early today but it looks like its getting smashed. It does appear that the drop today has a lot to do with general market sentiment. 

BOQ has support around the 10.50 area but I'm not sure if I could stomach buying there! 38c x 2 / 10.5 is a yield of 7.23%! Not including franking credits; but assuming the next dividend is also 38 cents.  

WBC report 02/05
ANZ report 03/05
NAB report 05/05 These reports will provide a few more clues to the banking sector. But if the reports are only "within analyst expectations" or even slightly better they are probably going to be sold down even further.


----------



## ukulele (5 October 2016)

BOQ has been on a bit of a tear the past couple of weeks, albeit on average looking volumes. Perhaps some accumulation prior to its report tomorrow?


----------



## Quant (5 October 2016)

ukulele said:


> BOQ has been on a bit of a tear the past couple of weeks, albeit on average looking volumes. Perhaps some accumulation prior to its report tomorrow?




Oddly enough BOQ is on my radar for a short sell in the near future , no rush on this pre report for me though ..


----------



## Quant (5 October 2016)

Quant said:


> Oddly enough BOQ is on my radar for a short sell in the near future , no rush on this pre report for me though ..




Oh and the chart


----------



## ukulele (6 October 2016)

Interesting analysis, plenty of ways to skin a cat. Are you looking to sell when the current near term rising channel intersects the longer term channel?


----------



## Quant (7 October 2016)

ukulele said:


> Interesting analysis, plenty of ways to skin a cat. Are you looking to sell when the current near term rising channel intersects the longer term channel?




Well i was hoping to but not to be so far , still might get another shot at it next week or so so still monitoring and alerts set , will only sell on pops


----------



## WRiley (16 December 2016)

BOQ turned around from Nov 9th. at a price of 9.91 and never looked back till now.  

I am for this,... let's see if I end up right or wrong,.... I think I know the reason for this, but again, my reason could be erroneous,...


----------



## ukulele (20 December 2016)

Interesting announcement today re the purchase of centrepoint alliance. The announcement says "Although immaterial to FY17 earnings, the acquisition will be immediately earnings accretive for BOQ." Could be good for the 2018 accounts. 

Any more thoughts regarding the purchase?


----------



## WRiley (20 December 2016)

ukulele said:


> Interesting announcement today re the purchase of centrepoint alliance. The announcement says "Although immaterial to FY17 earnings, the acquisition will be immediately earnings accretive for BOQ." Could be good for the 2018 accounts.
> 
> Any more thoughts regarding the purchase?




One thing I can see is : If we look at the corresponding Sale Ann't from CAF, we can see there is a drop in Annual Profit and in Annual Revenue for CAF after this sale.

Hence, logically, there will be a high chance for BOQ to enjoy this 'loss' incurred by CAF, which would be translated into additional revenue and profit as topline and bottomline for BOQ Finance after the acquisition has been finalised at year-end. This is one thing I noticed.


----------



## WRiley (19 January 2017)

Premium Funding acquisition has been completed. In theory, BOQ (or the finance arm, BOQ Finance) should start to harness the good things from Premium Funding starting from this first month of the year. Price has been dropping these two days though,...


----------



## Quant (20 January 2017)

This acq negligible effect on earnings , BOQ forecast earn is flat next 3 years , given its been trading at around 14 x 2017 will no growth id suggest upside is limited , this is one on the list to short sell again actually  . Recent weakness is simply linked to weakness across entire sector . I must admit one thing BOQ has going is great Div yield


----------



## WRiley (20 January 2017)

Quant said:


> This acq negligible effect on earnings , BOQ forecast earn is flat next 3 years , given its been trading at around 14 x 2017 will no growth id suggest upside is limited , this is one on the list to short sell again actually  . Recent weakness is simply linked to weakness across entire sector . I must admit one thing BOQ has going is great Div yield
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tq Quant,.. if the earning is forecast to be flat in the next three years, then there is always a chance that the dividend may be reduced,...Depending on the reduced amt, this may not be a great divvy-paying stock anymore. Opinions ?


----------



## Quant (20 January 2017)

WRiley said:


> Tq Quant,.. if the earning is forecast to be flat in the next three years, then there is always a chance that the dividend may be reduced,...Depending on the reduced amt, this may not be a great divvy-paying stock anymore. Opinions ?



As long as earnings stay flat or better Div should maintain  , the trend in forecast earn isnt the greatest though , Companies have a little wiggle room with payout ratios so can absorb a little negative growth


----------



## WRiley (20 January 2017)

Quant said:


> As long as earnings stay flat or better Div should maintain  , the trend in forecast earn isnt the greatest though , Companies have a little wiggle room with payout ratios so can absorb a little negative growth
> 
> 
> View attachment 69634



But a forecast is still a forecast,... the actuals may come out better,... or worse too,... Banks,.. they just need to life their interest rates a bit, and the profit would flow back in again. A rising interest rate environment would bode them well, incl BOQ.
I wonder if interest rates start to rise in the states, would this translate into interest rates rises here too,..


----------



## Quant (20 January 2017)

WRiley said:


> But a forecast is still a forecast,... the actuals may come out better,... or worse too,... Banks,.. they just need to life their interest rates a bit, and the profit would flow back in again. A rising interest rate environment would bode them well, incl BOQ.
> I wonder if interest rates start to rise in the states, would this translate into interest rates rises here too,..



We going in circles , ive given you info , you do what you want with it , im not debating anything , if you have doubts pursue proffessional help , they will have the same info i do > its possible to find data on how companies actual report in relationships to forecasts , i have it . THERE are NO guarenteees in this business ... Govt bonds have no risk , maybe thats the right product for you  ... good luck


Forecasts are the average of a number of estimates and they are predominantly a wide range , in my experience on large caps they are fairly close to the mark

last edit , short dated bank interest futures arent pricing a rate change in australia during 2017 at this stage


----------



## WRiley (22 January 2017)

Quant said:


> View attachment 69638
> View attachment 69637
> 
> We going in circles , ive given you info , you do what you want with it , im not debating anything , if you have doubts pursue proffessional help , they will have the same info i do > its possible to find data on how companies actual report in relationships to forecasts , i have it . THERE are NO guarenteees in this business ... Govt bonds have no risk , maybe thats the right product for you  ... good luck
> ...



OK,... tq Quant,... I appreciated your input very much.


----------



## WRiley (28 March 2017)

The day has come,... Trump Pump is fading,... US Financials dropped last night,... but Aussie Financials are still holding,...BOQ is due to report on the coming Thursday morning...any guesses on its performance in the last 6 months ?


----------



## Quant (28 March 2017)

Risk is Div dropping , nothing has really changed since the figures a couple months back , it did the full 10% and change  retrace and still below this years high . Id suggest small upside potential unless an unexpected beat , Div is still desirable with gross yield close to 10% . I must admit havent been watching but  low 11's was a SMSF candidate for an up to 8 week hold . Be skinny returns but 10% in 8 weeks isnt to be sneezed at  ... all my ideas/opinions are in a swing trade theme and short term , i invest in nothing but my skills and knowledge  , I am a Mercenary  ;-)


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 March 2017)

Looking for a target of 12.08-12.13 in next 2 days.


----------



## WRiley (29 March 2017)

Quant said:


> Risk is Div dropping , nothing has really changed since the figures a couple months back , it did the full 10% and change  retrace and still below this years high . Id suggest small upside potential unless an unexpected beat , Div is still desirable with gross yield close to 10% . I must admit havent been watching but  low 11's was a SMSF candidate for an up to 8 week hold . Be skinny returns but 10% in 8 weeks isnt to be sneezed at  ... all my ideas/opinions are in a swing trade theme and short term , i invest in nothing but my skills and knowledge  , I am a Mercenary  ;-)
> 
> View attachment 70531
> 
> ...



Tq Quant,... let us check together come Thursday and we will be able to understand a whole lot more abt BOQ after this,...


----------



## ukulele (30 March 2017)

Just looking quickly, not a great result with both cash earnings and profit down on the same period last year. Div remains at 38cents. But "positive outlook". I am not sure what the analysts were expecting though.


----------



## skc (30 March 2017)

ukulele said:


> Just looking quickly, not a great result with both cash earnings and profit down on the same period last year. Div remains at 38cents. But "positive outlook". I am not sure what the analysts were expecting though.




Tiny miss to roughly in line with expectations.


----------



## WRiley (30 March 2017)

WRiley said:


> Tq Quant,... let us check together come Thursday and we will be able to understand a whole lot more abt BOQ after this,...



Comparing across the preview and the actual results that came out today, looks like the actuals are all more negative vs the preview, except for the dividend payout, which the preview predicted accurately !

I do hope there will be growth to be reported soon in the FY reporting later,... from the following statements :-

1) "We have seen a 30% uplift in mortgage application volumes in recent weeks which gives us confidence of a return to growth in the second half," Mr Sutton said.
2) "Throughout the rest of the year our focus will remain on BOQ’s growth prospects in niche customer segments and asset quality which we believe will drive more sustainable profits longer term.

NO more flat earnings,.. I hope,..


----------



## JTLP (30 March 2017)

WRiley said:


> Comparing across the preview and the actual results that came out today, looks like the actuals are all more negative vs the preview, except for the dividend payout, which the preview predicted accurately !
> 
> I do hope there will be growth to be reported soon in the FY reporting later,... from the following statements :-
> 
> ...




I find the idea of targeting niche segments risky. You're playing with a smaller kettle of fish and if it doesn't come off, then what? 

Seems like a superfluous statement to fill the report on how they'd like to "grow"...


----------



## WRiley (30 March 2017)

JTLP said:


> I find the idea of targeting niche segments risky. You're playing with a smaller kettle of fish and if it doesn't come off, then what?
> 
> Seems like a superfluous statement to fill the report on how they'd like to "grow"...



Well,... like everybody else, they're thinking since they're strong in this arena, they hoped to create this need in the mktplace, after which they will use their skills to grab mktchare before the other banks catch-up. It's a natural business instinct !


----------



## Boggo (18 September 2017)

This seems to be still pushing slowly in the right direction.
Two target areas on the daily chart below, at the current rate of progress its going to take a while to the $15 area.
My weekly breakout system happened to coincide with the break of (b) on the chart.

(I am long on BOQIOZ)

BOQ Daily EW.


----------



## WRiley (18 September 2017)

Could be resultant price action as we head towards the Preliminary Ann Report coming out on Thursday, October 5th.. two weeks from now.


----------



## tinhat (15 October 2018)

I bought some BOQ today - main reason for choosing BOQ is that I am already overweight NAB. Both these banks have a very high payout ratio. BOQ is about 82% of earnings! Gross yield at my buy price is 10.5%. Off course there is a risk that divi may need to be cut, especially if they don't realise increased capital reserves through selling off St. Andrew's Life division to Freedom Insurance Group as planned. and if earnings get hit through economic downturn.

It goes ex-div in nine days and expect the price to drop below $10 in the short term.

I've always treated bank stocks as a superior yielding investment over fixed interest and have never (yet) regretted buying a bank stock.


----------



## JTLP (15 October 2018)

tinhat said:


> I bought some BOQ today - main reason for choosing BOQ is that I am already overweight NAB. Both these banks have a very high payout ratio. BOQ is about 82% of earnings! Gross yield at my buy price is 10.5%. Off course there is a risk that divi may need to be cut, especially if they don't realise increased capital reserves through selling off St. Andrew's Life division to Freedom Insurance Group as planned. and if earnings get hit through economic downturn.
> 
> It goes ex-div in nine days and expect the price to drop below $10 in the short term.
> 
> I've always treated bank stocks as a superior yielding investment over fixed interest and have never (yet) regretted buying a bank stock.




Even if the dividend drops 30% (think capital preservation), that’s still a yield of 7.2%. The real watch out will be slowing revenue / over exposure to QLD resi.


----------



## PZ99 (11 April 2019)

BOQ profit down 8% year on year and divvy cut to 34c

Down 4.5% to $9.00 - which is where they were after the profit warning.


----------



## sptrawler (11 April 2019)

PZ99 said:


> BOQ profit down 8% year on year and divvy cut to 34c
> 
> Down 4.5% to $9.00 - which is where they were after the profit warning.



It will be interesting to hear WBC and NAB results, they will be a bit of a bellwether, for the future direction of the sector. IMO


----------



## kahuna1 (11 April 2019)

Yuk yuk and expected YUK ... 

One hand, the stock was already expecting to have a cow after the warning. Other is the dividend which still is seemingly ok. Its a bit low on reserves and the payout ratio is ok to fill this void I believe.

With rates here likely on hold, if not lower so NO higher for the next few years, a dividend at 68 cents for the year, earnings of 82 so, 83% payout is possibly going to need to be cut a little.

So at 65 cent dividend at what point does the risk reward ratio ... and return become worthwhile ? 

I suspect its not too far away unless there are more gremlins in the closet. At $8.50 accepting some more cuts to the overall dividend, a yield of 7.65% seems ok to start at least adding slowly. Famous last words of course.


----------



## JTLP (11 April 2019)

JTLP said:


> Even if the dividend drops 30% (think capital preservation), that’s still a yield of 7.2%. The real watch out will be slowing revenue / over exposure to QLD resi.




Nailed it. Still won’t touch it.


----------



## So_Cynical (12 April 2019)

RE is going to get worse before it gets better - therefore the bottom is not in for the banks.


----------



## kahuna1 (17 October 2019)

Wow ...


Well reduced and cut in half the gifts from $8.50 recently ... and just dumped the rest at $9.50 despite the dividend.

The results were, as expected awful. 
That the market rallied off the low of $9.20 today  to now over $9.50, well .... taking a 14% or so return for not so long a hold, is good enough. Got one dividend and the rest cap appreciation 

My issue with this stock after reading their results are ... massive. The management looks to be stupid at best in the very fragile Qld property market which, well, on any downturn is the hardest hit of all.

The yield say at a reduced divined of 62 cents is ALMOST identical to the larger big 4 banks. Why would you buy a rowing boat with holes in it ? For the same price and yield of a much larger and diversified bank ? 

I really dont care what the MD said at his just released briefing, the accounts said enough and whatever spin he put on them obviously worked for the 3% bounce and an exit I gladly take.

Still have interest, if they pay me to take the bloody risk and that's well below $9- and in the $8.50 region again.


----------



## PZ99 (25 November 2019)

In the $8.50 region again but then this Cap Raising: The final price for the placement will be determined by a variable price bookbuild across *A$7.69-A$7.7*8 for each new share, representing a discount of between 10% and 11% on the last closing price Friday. The placement will see about 32.5 million new shares issued, based on a A$7.69 floor, representing about 8% of its existing issued capital.

Sounds like death on a stick but if it goes below $8 I'll stick a few bob in


----------



## PZ99 (26 November 2019)

$7.90 so I'll stick a few bob in - only a few so I can average down if need to.

I'll be curious about the divvy - 31c last time ~ 4% for 6 months.


----------



## The Triangle (31 December 2019)

SPP has been very successful but BOQ have obviously diluted significantly and will cut the dividend further as a result - but it will still pay an acceptable %.  There's still a lot of stink on the banks and mortgage brokers at the moment and I hope the negatively pushes forward consolidation among these smaller players.  Based on a reasonably dividend and what I see as upside for mergers/takeover, I dipped my toes in the BOQ water today.


----------



## Trav. (31 January 2020)

I like the look of BOQ as it appears to being coming out of a period of accumulation and volume is also looking up today

Are we looking at a cup and handle formation ? not something that I look for but will be interesting to follow next week.

on watch list


----------



## PZ99 (8 April 2020)

No divvy! 

Happily, PZ has been trading this thing like a stone blind cowboy and got the divvy anyway 


SYDNEY--Bank of Queensland Ltd. suspended its interim dividend, but said an early move to raise capital as the coronavirus outbreak was in its infancy had paid off by creating a buffer to respond to economic shifts.

The Australian bank reported a 40% drop in statutory net profit to 93 million Australian dollars (US$57.3 million) for the six months through February 29, down from A$156 million at the corresponding stage of the previous year. First-half revenue growth was flat, while operating expenses rose by 9%. Net interest margin was 1.89%, down 3 basis points from the 2019 fiscal year.

"BOQ is well capitalized, providing us with the necessary buffer to respond to rapidly changing economic conditions," Chief Executive George Frazis said. "We moved early to strengthen our capital position, raising a total of A$340 million in the recent capital raising, which included our proactive decision to increase the size of the retail share purchase plan to A$90 million."


----------



## dutchie (7 January 2021)

BOQ looking bullish if it breaks out above $8. Target $9+


----------



## The Triangle (22 February 2021)

BOQ acquiring mebank for $1.35 B.   SPP @ 7.35/share.   Bull Run over!!!  Back to the bottom drawer with my shares.   Yet to decide on participation in the SPP.  Usually I don't and gamble it will drop below the SPP price.   I won't be silly enough speculate on the price of the deal itself.  We can look back in 12 months to determine if it was/is a good deal or not.

Need to get some consolidation in the small banks - without action none of these small ones will grow.  I was hoping for a suncorp or bendigo merger - but that looks to be off the cards for now.  Maybe next year.  BOQ still have a very long way to go in order to 'own' that 5th spot and there will definitely be a scramble for it this year.


----------



## The Triangle (17 March 2021)

Took my full entitlement and the additional.

95% of SPPs I wont participate in but this is ridiculous.  SP has been trading high 8s low 9s, and investors had the chance to acquire shares at 7.35 - and didn't.

So thank you to all the people who did not take up their spp.   

I'll dump some of these additional shares rather quickly.


----------



## divs4ever (21 September 2021)

BANK OF QUEENSLAND NEW EXECUTIVE APPOINTMENTS

Tuesday, 21 September, 2021 (Brisbane): Bank of Queensland (BOQ) appoints new Chief Risk Officer and Group Executive Business Banking. New Chief Risk Officer With more than 25 years senior executive experience in financial services David Watts, will join as BOQ’s Group Chief Risk Officer in early 2022.
 Mr Watts has deep experience in financial and non-financial risk management and has held CRO roles at several leading financial institutions in Australia and New Zealand. Mr Watts comes to BOQ directly from IAG, Australia’s largest general insurer, where he has been Group CRO since 2018. Prior to this,
 Mr Watts spent seventeen years at NAB and nine years at Westpac in a variety of senior executive roles including CRO roles at both institutions. He has led major transformation programs and is a proven leader known for embedding strong risk culture in organisations. Current Chief Risk Officer Adam McAnalen will remain an executive within the Group and will be moving into a new role to lead key elements of the integration and transformation program. Mr McAnalen will remain as Group CRO ahead of a transition to Mr Watts. New Group 

Executive BOQ Business Chris Screen, currently BOQ’s Chief Product Officer, has been appointed to the role of Group Executive Business Banking. Since joining in 2019, Mr Screen has supported key turnaround programs across the Bank and was the interim Group Executive for Retail Banking. He has extensive business banking experience and has held executive roles at Westpac, St.George and NAB. Mr Screen’s appointment is effective from 1 October 2021.
Having provided valuable leadership of the Business Bank amid a challenging period impacted by Covid-19 disruption, Fiamma Morton has decided it is the right time to pursue other opportunities and will depart as Group Executive BOQ Business. ENDS Authorised for release by: The Board of Directors of Bank of Queensland Limited

 DYOR

 i hold BOQ

 another shuffle of the deck chairs 

have been disappointed with this   since buying in during 2011 and 2012  ( but took some cash off the table in 2016 )

 but by the same token it hasn't been on the trail of infamy like WBC and ANZ ( but i feel BOQ missed grabbing extra market share )

 time will tell  but am apprehensive when i see the CVs of the new directors  , what are the chances they cherry-picked the quality players  at these huge corporations


----------



## divs4ever (21 September 2021)

The Triangle said:


> Took my full entitlement and the additional.
> 
> 95% of SPPs I wont participate in but this is ridiculous.  SP has been trading high 8s low 9s, and investors had the chance to acquire shares at 7.35 - and didn't.
> 
> ...



 you are welcome 

 is about a six dollar share in my estimation 

 good luck


----------



## Miner (10 December 2021)

Just cut and paste from a long report published from FP today. It is within copyright scope so not breaching any rule here.
I am presenting to learn from the eminent chartists if they agree with the comment on BOQ that it has reached break out level to go up .


----------



## divs4ever (10 December 2021)

Miner said:


> Just cut and paste from a long report published from FP today. It is within copyright scope so not breaching any rule here.
> I am presenting to learn from the eminent chartists if they agree with the comment on BOQ that it has reached break out level to go up .
> View attachment 134067



 is probably about time  for a bank with strong ambitions since 2012 

 but am still sticking with my  previous valuation  ( despite paying more over  the last 10 years in my several buys )

 let's see how BOQ will handle a property price downturn  ( one must happen , eventually )


----------



## divs4ever (30 December 2021)

RESPONSE TO MEDIA SPECULATION

Thursday, 30 December 2021, Brisbane: Bank of Queensland Limited (ASX: BOQ) notes the media
speculation overnight regarding a possible transaction between BOQ and Humm.
BOQ is not pursuing the transaction as speculated in the media article.
BOQ confirms that it is in compliance with ASX Listing Rule 3.1.
ENDS
Authorised for release by: Chairman, Bank of Queensland Limited

i hold BOQ


----------



## KevinBB (31 December 2021)

This is a funny one. The way that branch ownership is structured is surely a burden for the Board, and all those that look at the company as a long term investment. There aren't too many ways of getting rid of the branch structure, but one of them is to either merge, or to be sold.

Now, CEO of Barclays, this is directed at you. I'm sure you read at least a few of the posts on ASF, especially the ones that mention Barclays.

Barclays has recently been granted license to operate as a foreign ADI in Australia. Now, wouldn't it be more simple to take over an existing banking structure, a structure that you will get for a greatly discounted price? Surely yes! So, Barclays, BOQ is for you.

In anticipation of a shake-up in the banking industry during 2022, BOQ is my pick #4 for the 2022 Full Year Tipping Competition.

KH


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2022)

Beware ex-dividend day 🙀
The stock market ATM is like feeding time at at a fish farm. Little concentrated areas of frenzied over reaction.


----------



## divs4ever (13 October 2022)

KevinBB said:


> This is a funny one. The way that branch ownership is structured is surely a burden for the Board, and all those that look at the company as a long term investment. There aren't too many ways of getting rid of the branch structure, but one of them is to either merge, or to be sold.
> 
> Now, CEO of Barclays, this is directed at you. I'm sure you read at least a few of the posts on ASF, especially the ones that mention Barclays.
> 
> ...



 there are almost annual  rumblings and urgings for a mid-tier bank shake-up  , and SUN seems like it is abandoning banking 

i have canceled my top-up order for BOQ and added extra HLS instead , am quite happy for BOQ to battle on as it is  , i doubt Barclays will lob in an offer that appeals to me


----------



## KevinBB (13 October 2022)

divs4ever said:


> there are almost annual  rumblings and urgings for a mid-tier bank shake-up  , and SUN seems like it is abandoning banking
> 
> i have canceled my top-up order for BOQ and added extra HLS instead , am quite happy for BOQ to battle on as it is  , i doubt Barclays will lob in an offer that appeals to me




You're forgetting the economic outlook, or my perception of what will happen should the major economies continue on their current path with higher interest rates and inflation and lower long term growth. I'm not suggesting that BOQ is the ideal choice, but I do think that bank returns will hold up, especially with the major banks, whereas returns from other sectors might not hold up as well.

Interesting times.

KH


----------



## divs4ever (13 October 2022)

KevinBB said:


> You're forgetting the economic outlook, or my perception of what will happen should the major economies continue on their current path with higher interest rates and inflation and lower long term growth. I'm not suggesting that BOQ is the ideal choice, but I do think that bank returns will hold up, especially with the major banks, whereas returns from other sectors might not hold up as well.
> 
> Interesting times.
> 
> KH



my view of the outlook  is terrible ( and not just the banking sector  )  when i went to Perth in 2012  i was impressed by BOQ's aggressive push into WA  , back then ( and even now ) i thought WA was the growth potential of Australia  , so BOQ grabbing a foothold was a good thing , long term

 now the thing to watch is the success ( or failure ) of CBDC's  if CDBCs become widespread why would you need a bank  ,


----------



## KevinBB (13 October 2022)

divs4ever said:


> now the thing to watch is the success ( or failure ) of CBDC's if CDBCs become widespread why would you need a bank



Banks create money and give it to consumers in the form of a loan under the guidance of their respective Central Banks. That's why banks, in one form or another, will always exist.

I'm not too worried about CBDCs, all they will be is a representation of money already in circulation. Ultimately, my best guess is that CBDCs won't be implemented without some involvement of the major banks (at least).

KH


----------



## divs4ever (13 October 2022)

KevinBB said:


> Banks create money and give it to consumers in the form of a loan under the guidance of their respective Central Banks. That's why banks, in one form or another, will always exist.
> 
> I'm not too worried about CBDCs, all they will be is a representation of money already in circulation. Ultimately, my best guess is that CBDCs won't be implemented without some involvement of the major banks (at least).
> 
> KH



 now that is what you would think  , am thinking  banks would become the financial equivalent   of the Telstra shop  ,
 would the banks be OK with that ,  accept the public/customer abuse ( and other complaints ) but able to little more than send an email elsewhere ( or phone the police ), for a crappy commission

 now someone like MQG will  most likely find a vein of silver to mine  among all this  but what about the other banks  , many businesses will become meaningless  .. say tax accountants ( all calculated and deducted  from your UBI )

 and productivity will stop like it is hit by a train ( you will own nothing  so no incentive to work hard )

 and to revisit your original point the GOVERNMENT now creates the currency ( and controls it ) would backs give up their printing press  and grip on financial leverage


----------

